# Dog has scabs all over body........



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

So Im not sure where this belongs so fill free to move it if needed.....

Our two year old female has had a rough go the last week. We have been feeding earthborn grainfree but I have been looking to switch foods, I order some GO! Endurance to try and found out they are changing the formula this month, so I decided on Fromm gold Puppy food. The Fromm is not here yet and we did switch the dogs over to the GO! (have two 25 lb bags). Well a couple nights ago Cambridge our female had a temp was lethargic and did not eat for 24 hours so we rushed her to the vet, she had a temp of 105, the vet thought she looked great and instead of doing x-rays and bloodwork (to save us $) he decided to put her on an antibiotic and remyadal (sp). He said to watch her very close and if by the end of the next day she does not perk up bring her back in for bloodwork and xrays...... Well the next day her temp was down to 101.5 and she was back to herself. She was eating drinking and playing. Then last night I noticed while petting her she has sores/scabs all down her back. 

I did brush her using a cheap brush and bathe her at a do it yourself dog wash and used there Shampoo. Plus switched her food. What are your thoughts on what this could be?


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

golfbum said:


> So Im not sure where this belongs so fill free to move it if needed.....
> 
> Our two year old female has had a rough go the last week. We have been feeding earthborn grainfree but I have been looking to switch foods, I order some GO! Endurance to try and found out they are changing the formula this month, so I decided on Fromm gold Puppy food. The Fromm is not here yet and we did switch the dogs over to the GO! (have two 25 lb bags). Well a couple nights ago Cambridge our female had a temp was lethargic and did not eat for 24 hours so we rushed her to the vet, she had a temp of 105, the vet thought she looked great and instead of doing x-rays and bloodwork (to save us $) he decided to put her on an antibiotic and remyadal (sp). He said to watch her very close and if by the end of the next day she does not perk up bring her back in for bloodwork and xrays...... Well the next day her temp was down to 101.5 and she was back to herself. She was eating drinking and playing. Then last night I noticed while petting her she has sores/scabs all down her back.
> 
> I did brush her using a cheap brush and bathe her at a do it yourself dog wash and used there Shampoo. Plus switched her food. What are your thoughts on what this could be?


Along the spine and down to the tail?


----------



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes for the most part. Most on the upper back between the shoulders, and on the rear.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

golfbum said:


> Yes for the most part. Most on the upper back between the shoulders, and on the rear.


That is a histamine pathway. If you have ever taken a slicker and combed straight down the back to the tail and actually the whole tail and seen "dander" or flakes or just a milky look to the coat, that is because the food is crap. The sores suggest a more serious reaction.

I can't say with 100% that what happened is the food's fault but the location of the sores suggests to me that the dog had a reaction. If you go to any dog park or soccer game and take your finger nail and scrape down that pathway you will almost always see it. And fever can occur with a severe allergic reaction.

This is one reason why a like more limited ingredients diets. Chicken and whole grains.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

That also happened to us with a flea allergic outbreak on my female. It was rapid and severe and tooks weeks of flea free to clear it out.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

What kind of brush did you use? A slicker?


----------



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

So what should my next step be? Vet? Change food right away? I feel awful and am not sure what to do!!!


----------



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes I used a cheap slicker brush.


----------



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

Also I forgot to mention, she is seems to be loosing her guard hairs down her spine.


----------



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

Also I live in SLC Utah and from what I have heard and read Fleas are rare here?


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

golfbum said:


> Also I forgot to mention, she is seems to be loosing her guard hairs down her spine.


No no the brush has nothing to do with the problem. A slicker brush just highlights the problem. It is not causing it. LOL

I would feed them plain chicken and rice and some olive oil until the Fromm comes and get your money back on those two 25lbs bags.

Then after you finish the Fromm you can try what I recommended


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

golfbum said:


> Also I live in SLC Utah and from what I have heard and read Fleas are rare here?


zero chance it is fleas in Utah


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We had a dog like this and it wasn't dietary-related, but seborrhea. 
Do get the dog in to the vet and find out what to do about the scabs. Any open wound area could develop an infection in the skin.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> We had a dog like this and it wasn't dietary-related, but seborrhea.
> Do get the dog in to the vet and find out what to do about the scabs. Any open wound area could develop an infection in the skin.


Seborrhea is a secondary condition. Can be caused by dozens of things.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I know that...we have a rescue and have seen many dogs come in with it. There's quite a few shampoos for the condition as well.

I'd refrain from chalking it up to solely a dietary issue until the dog has seen a vet anyway. While you're sitting around advising the OP to change foods, etc., the dog could have a skin infection brewing and ought to see the vet at least, about whatever is going on at this point.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> I know that...we have a rescue and have seen many dogs come in with it. There's quite a few shampoos for the condition as well.
> 
> I'd refrain from chalking it up to solely a dietary issue until the dog has seen a vet anyway. While you're sitting around advising the OP to change foods, etc., the dog could have a skin infection brewing and ought to see the vet at least, about whatever is going on at this point.


The dog was at the Vet already. I am sure the OP knows to take the dog back to the Vet if its condition worsens.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Is it possible it was the shampoo at the dog wash?


----------



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

So a little update.

Scabs have not gotten any better. She is starting to itch them like crazy! The same issue has now showed up on our one year old male. Not to the extreme as our female but for sure there. 

With both of them having it, it makes me think it is not food. What would the chances be of both of them being allergic to the same thing in that particular food. Maybe the shampoo at the dog wash place? Maybe a skin condition she passed to our male? Thoughts??? 

I could not get in to see our vet yesterday and dont love the er vet so I am trying to get in tomorrow morning. I feel awful for the pups!


----------



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

And I did stop the new food yesterday. Both are back on Earthborn until it clears up and I will try the Fromm.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

sable123 said:


> The dog was at the Vet already. I am sure the OP knows to take the dog back to the Vet if its condition worsens.


I'm glad you're so sure of that


----------

